# Basic Flash Questions



## OrbitzXT (Jul 5, 2011)

I have no experience with Flash, but am trying to make a simple montage of images for a homepage of a basic website I'm building. I managed to figure out how to put five images together and space them a second apart...which is a start, but I am having trouble getting it to display correctly on my website. I am using Expression Web 4, I went to Insert a flash movie, found the .swf file, and in the General tab I have 'Auto play', 'Loop' and 'Show menu" checked off. The (crappy) flash movie I made is shown on the website, but only plays if I right click and click on Play...and it does not loop, it only goes back to the first frame again.

I can't tell if I did something wrong in Flash or Expression Web...or both. Based on this scarce information might anyone be able to tell me what I'm doing wrong? Here is a link to the site that has the .swf in question:

http://www.miladcontracting.com

Also, like I said I have no experience making a flash movie or even a basic montage like I'm trying to do. What are some key things I should know to keep the quality good? Do all my pictures need to have the same resolution? The ones I've been using seem fairly low quality since I've been resizing them to make them fit. Should I just get higher resolution pictures and crop a 800x600 area of the picture I want to use? Thanks for helping a noob, I appreciate it


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2011)

flash = no worky on ipad / iphone

either use a static image, javascript based animation or movie


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 5, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> flash = no worky on ipad / iphone
> 
> either use a static image, javascript based animation or movie



that's bad luck for iphone users, but i don't see where he said he wanted to use it on an 'I' product (who is in such a hurry to find an electrical contracting company they can't get to a device that can browse the web properly? (PC, Other non 'i' smartphone)

you should probably aim to get as high a resolution as possible without killing the bandwidth, have you tried experimenting with the format of the pictures (EG:JPG, PNG, GIF etc)


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jul 5, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> flash = no worky on ipad / iphone
> 
> either use a static image, javascript based animation or movie



I'm not trying to view anything from an iPad or iPhone (I'm not a fan of Apple anyway hehe), I was using both IE and Firefox on my PC.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jul 5, 2011)

I got it to work, I had to delete the line "stop();" in Flash. Now I just need to make it look not so shitty =p Any tips on fading from photo to photo?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 5, 2011)

OrbitzXT said:


> I got it to work, I had to delete the line "stop();" in Flash. Now I just need to make it look not so shitty =p Any tips on fading from photo to photo?



That makes sense i guess the command 'stop' would have a similar action, just a tip, if i was you i'd slow the slideshow down, just my opinion but i think its a bit too fast

i think a motion where it just faded in sort of on top of the last photo would work the best


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jul 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> That makes sense i guess the command 'stop' would have a similar action, just a tip, if i was you i'd slow the slideshow down, just my opinion but i think its a bit too fast
> 
> i think a motion where it just faded in sort of on top of the last photo would work the best



Yes I definitely plan to invest some time making it look better. I just wanted to upload something to make sure it worked and I knew how to do it. Now that I do I'll go back and refine it. With Adobe Flash 5.5, is there a simple way to making a particular frame a certain amount of seconds? It's playing at 24 FPS, so I've essentially manually added 24 frames to make it a second long. That seems a bit tedious and I'm sure there is a right way to do it, I'm just not sure how.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 5, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so I've essentially manually added 24 frames to make it a second long. That seems a bit tedious and I'm sure there is a right way to do it, I'm just not sure how.



i think theres a playback speed setting somewhere where you can set the fps, you don't need 24 for still pictures, just lower it down to 12


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't seem to figure out what I need to do to simply transition from one photo to the next. Could someone tell me the simplest way to fade out from a first image and fade in to the second? I've tried googling it but I think I'm just confusing myself further.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd like to think I've made a decent amount of progress in the last week with regards to my Expression Web and Flash 'skills'. I have the Flash movie on the home page of my site as I want it, but now I'd like to add text over each of the pictures. I am once again clueless, but hoping to learn.

To make the flash video on the home page, I put each picture in it's own layer and changed the Alpha setting with a motion tween to create the fading effects. There are a total of 9 images in the flash video. If I want different text for each picture, what is the best way to approach this and make it look good?

http://www.miladcontracting.com/index.htm


----------

